# Pet friendly beaches.



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We are hoping to get a few days away before returning to UK. We are in the Charente Maritime and would like to go somewhere near a beach so the dogs can see the sea for the first time.
I know that there are a lot of restrictions on beaches during the season. Can anyone suggest anywhere please.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The best that I know of is the caravan Club site at Freshwater East, Pembokeshire, with a brilliant beach just 5min walk


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks very much. 
I should have made myself clearer in my post. We want to go somewhere nearby, in France ( Charente Maritime or Aquitaine). After we return home I am afraid it will mean the North Sea beaches of East Yorks. There are nice places in East Yorks, but the water temp. is a bit chilly.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

leseduts said:


> Thanks very much.
> I should have made myself clearer in my post. We want to go somewhere nearby, in France ( Charente Maritime or Aquitaine). After we return home I am afraid it will mean the North Sea beaches of East Yorks. There are nice places in East Yorks, but the water temp. is a bit chilly.


Try here

http://goo.gl/maps/vPtVH

More than enough sea to satisfy any number of pooches.


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

We spent five days at Lit et Mixe (south of Bordeaux) and so long as you kept outside the flagged zone, our dog was fine on the beach. Big crashing Atlantic waves AND the bit of beach outside the supervised zone was much nicer and quieter anyway!

A municipal campsite is a five minute walk away and very reasonable at about 27 euros a night (us: two adults, two kids plus one dog including EHU). Well stocked mini-mart next to beach so no need to move from the area unless you really want to!


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

Here is the campsite: http://www.camping-cap.com/

We were there in mid July. Hadn't booked and got a pitch easily enough. It seems they expect a degree of churn with motorhomes so usually seems to be a place (they don't take reservations for motorhomes anyway).


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

These are from a site that gives dog friendly beaches throughout France - www.tele-animaux.com

On the Home page click on 'PRESSE' - then 'PRATIQUE'

Then click on 'NOS FICHES PRATIQUE' and at the bottom of the list that appears click on 'PLAGES AUTHORISEES'

La Palmyre-Les Mathes - Charente-Maritime 17
Tel - 05 46 22 48 72
Allowed only in the way des Corsaires Bay Good Anse. 
Beach with space for animals

St Georges De Didonne - 17 Charente-maritime
Tel - 05 46 05 58 05
Uniquement tenu en laisse. 
Plage autorisée aux animaux

Châtelaillon - 17 Charente-maritime
Tel - 05 46 30 18 18
Uniquement St-Jean-des-sables. 
Plage avec espace réservé aux animaux

Hope this helps.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you all. 
I have got their cossy's out, just looking for a bucket, spade and knotted hankie.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

St george de Didonne is a great beach and there is plenty of free MH parking just across the road from thr beach.


----------

